# Confusing conflicting info on IGF-1 Lr3



## teezhay (Apr 7, 2012)

It'd be a hell of a lot easier to just dose IGF-1 Lr3 with the sites to which I'm already tremendously accustomed - glutes and quads. But I'm reading so many conflicting reports on localized growth, that I don't know what to believe. Do I need to pin the muscle group I worked out, or will it work in a systemic fashion? I'd love to get an answer with some finality.

Thanks


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 7, 2012)

teezhay said:


> It'd be a hell of a lot easier to just dose IGF-1 Lr3 with the sites to which I'm already tremendously accustomed - glutes and quads. But I'm reading so many conflicting reports on localized growth, that I don't know what to believe. Do I need to pin the muscle group I worked out, or will it work in a systemic fashion? I'd love to get an answer with some finality.
> 
> Thanks



It works in a systemic fashion.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2012)

I dont think IGF-1 makes much diffrence. Use the money you would spend on IGF and put it towards mor GH, slin, and test.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2012)

also, i have used REAL IGF-1 and if its real, it will make you sick as hell for the first 5 days or so.   That was back in 2005 or so when we were paing $400 for 1mg.  
1mg of IGF-1 for $40 = no way in hell is that good stuff........


----------



## teezhay (Apr 7, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> also, i have used REAL IGF-1 and if its real, it will make you sick as hell for the first 5 days or so.   That was back in 2005 or so when we were paing $400 for 1mg.
> 1mg of IGF-1 for $40 = no way in hell is that good stuff........



Ha, I only know of one source who sells it for that, and that's exactly who I was considering purchasing it from. They're also a sponsor on this forum, so I hope you can support the notion that it's not good stuff.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 7, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> It works in a systemic fashion.



Have you tried it? I'll probably be pairing it with GHRP-6 and CJC-1295. Or just the former, not sure yet.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Ha, I only know of one source who sells it for that, and that's exactly who I was considering purchasing it from. They're also a sponsor on this forum, so* I hope you can support the notion that it's not good stuff.*


*

I dont have to support a goddamn thing bro!!!

*I dont care if you pay 40 per mg or 50 per mg, etc... Its not going to do a damn thing for you. Since when did HCG cost more than IGF??? Think people...

I dont know what source you are taling about, just used $40 per mg as a example. lets say its 80 per mg,  still no way in hell....


----------



## teezhay (Apr 7, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> I dont have to support a goddamn thing bro!!!



I thought you were referring to a specific source, and my point was they'd be heated if they saw your statement and for that reason alone, you'd need to support your allegation that inexpensive IGF-1 Lr3 is bunk. But obviously there was a miscommunication. 



Pork Chop said:


> I dont know what source you are taling about, just used $40 per mg as a example. lets say its 80 per mg,  still no way in hell....



Okay, my bad then. There's a sponsor on these boards that is selling 1mg for nearly the price you mentioned. I just assumed you meant them. Although even if you're not referring to them *directly*, you're still suggesting that any sponsor selling it for a low price is dealing bunk goods. That's a pretty bold allegation.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 7, 2012)

It won't have any local effect at all brother.. most guys just pin it sub q and are done with it.  If I could suggest one thing.. it would be to administer it Post workout, about 30 minutes post workout.  Reason being.. if you were to do it pre.. it will displace/blunt your natty MGF release that peaks about 15-20 minutes PWO.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 7, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It won't have any local effect at all brother.. most guys just pin it sub q and are done with it.  If I could suggest one thing.. it would be to administer it Post workout, about 30 minutes post workout.  Reason being.. if you were to do it pre.. it will displace/blunt your natty MGF release that peaks about 15-20 minutes PWO.  Just my 2 cents.



I did a hypothesis on this quite a while ago... Bit rusty in the subject but I will try to dig it up


----------



## teezhay (Apr 8, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I did a hypothesis on this quite a while ago... Bit rusty in the subject but I will try to dig it up



Yes, that'd be great if you could!


----------



## overburdened (Apr 8, 2012)

I've had awesome results with IGF LR3...  I didn't get it from a research site, got it straight from china....  you won't blow up off it by itself, but it can turn a moderate, simple cycle into some awesome results....  and I got it for $45/mg....  IGF1 LR3 is noticeable in the fact that regardless how hard you train you do not get sore(after 4-5days of use),  I wouldn't waste my money unless I had a minimum of 4mo worth, and 6+mo worth is even better


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 8, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I did a hypothesis on this quite a while ago... Bit rusty in the subject but I will try to dig it up



Very cool.. I'd love to see that brother.. hope you can find it.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lr3 will go systematic.It last 20-30 hours so no reason for site pinning.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 8, 2012)

Igf is more systematic. If you want localized growth look into peg mgf or mgf. 

Here is the most detailed up to date info on both. By the man! 

http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?11021-Game-changing-research-on-PEG-MGF-amp-IGF-1


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 8, 2012)

DES is also good for local growth.Peg isnt ment to be shot local as its life is couple days.Its also systematic.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all this info, bros! I'm interested in IGF-1 Lr3 just as a substance to use while off cycle, so I can maintain my gains as my natural test production recovers. It's exciting to read virtually everyone say that it works systemically, as I'm not looking for a site-specific growth agent.

Does anyone have any better recommendations than IGF-1 Lr3? Pork Chop mentioned insulin in another discussion, so that's something I'm researching a bit. Like I told him, though, I'm intimidated a tad by anything that says "If you dose this incorrectly, you *will *die." 

I'm not so much interested in HGH. While there are some affordable generics, I'll only be off cycle for about three or four months, and that's not ample time to get serious results from the stuff. If I were to just pin growth hormone, I'd do it for more like 6-8 months. But anything else I'm open to hearing about, so any suggestions?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 8, 2012)

You should really be running the IGF as long as you would HGH.  As far as peptides are concerned.. IGF and MGF are about as anabolic as they come.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 8, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> DES is also good for local growth.Peg isnt ment to be shot local as its life is couple days.Its also systematic.



This is not totally accurate. Please read the Link I have provided above

Des is great for local growth  but short half life. Peg mgf can and does produce local and systematic growth. u want to inject several places in the target muscle belly. 

The peg mgf Creates new muscle. Then igf lr3 tells those new muscle cells to grow. 

All this is super finite detail can be found here
http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?11021-Game-changing-research-on-PEG-MGF-amp-IGF-1


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^Let me know how those 20 shots in the chest go.. LOL.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 9, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> ^^^Let me know how those 20 shots in the chest go.. LOL.



Lmao!! True story right there. my buddy was all about it until I told him that!  I'd still try it. I'd jut buy a small amount to see if I could hang and keep telling myself it's just for 1 month lol.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL.. I'd be curious to try it as well.. but it honestly just sounds ridiculous.  I may just have to try it and log my experience.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 10, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> LOL.. I'd be curious to try it as well.. but it honestly just sounds ridiculous.  I may just have to try it and log my experience.



As long as u either backfill the slin pin or use a few of them and 31 gauge prob not super bad. Im not saying it would be fun......but if it works for lagging parts why not!


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 10, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> ^^^Let me know how those 20 shots in the chest go.. LOL.



would love to try it, but dam! 20 shots, is that per pec?? lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> would love to try it, but dam! 20 shots, is that per pec?? lol



10 shots per pec


----------



## overburdened (Apr 11, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Thanks for all this info, bros! I'm interested in IGF-1 Lr3 just as a substance to use while off cycle, so I can maintain my gains as my natural test production recovers. It's exciting to read virtually everyone say that it works systemically, as I'm not looking for a site-specific growth agent.
> 
> Does anyone have any better recommendations than IGF-1 Lr3? Pork Chop mentioned insulin in another discussion, so that's something I'm researching a bit. Like I told him, though, I'm intimidated a tad by anything that says "If you dose this incorrectly, you *will *die."
> 
> I'm not so much interested in HGH. While there are some affordable generics, I'll only be off cycle for about three or four months, and that's not ample time to get serious results from the stuff. If I were to just pin growth hormone, I'd do it for more like 6-8 months. But anything else I'm open to hearing about, so any suggestions?



bro, igf lr3 is not highly effective without androgens to go along with it.... you may 'maintain' what you've gained, but it's so much more effective with aas.....depending on what you're trying to accomplish, igf1 lr3 can be more or less effective than hgh...  hgh is going to lean you out A LOT more, muscle gains? igf lr3 has the upper hand... it allows you to train harder with recovery that is second to none.... when I took it, theoretically(one of the many times) I was doing 1800-2000lb hip sled..for 10-12 rep sets.....I NEVER got doms!, just grew, and grew more... you will be hungry as hell, and you need to take advantage of the hunger and eat!!!  I didn't gain fat(but I naturally stay lean anyway, so I can't honestly say that it was due to the igf1).... but it DOES speed recovery time!  I'm of the body type that if I do 2adays, I overtrain immediately!!  not with IGF1 LR3... I can do 2adays the entire time, after a week in, never overtrain...just keep growing!  hgh has it's benefits too, but they are more toward the spectrum of leaning out(while maintaining, and gaining some muscle)...
Igf1 Lr3 is systemic, as everyone has mentioned... but I do site inject with it(and those sites see a little extra growth, above and beyond the systemic growth....  the comment on doing it post workout is right on the money... I was dosing twice a day(and doing 2adays), I put it in the group i trained post workout(split the dose in half and do one part on each side(left/right).....the stuff works!  I have realized that the longer you can stay on, the better results you get,just like growth......I've found that research sites generally don't have great igf1(I'm sure there are exceptions!)


----------

